# About how big should my toy be?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

a lot of people swear by the method of taking the pup's age at 16 weeks and doubling it to get their adult weight. This worked for my poodle. He was 8 pounds at 16 weeks and now he is 16 pounds full grown. That isn't always fool proof though.

Are you sure your poodle is 9.5 inches tall? Where are you measuring him? It seems that he would be very skinny if he was almost 10 inches tall but only 5 pounds.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

According to the American Kennel Club, the size of Poodles is as follows:

The Standard Poodle is over 15 inches at the highest point of the shoulders. Any Poodle which is 15 inches or less in height shall be disqualified from competition as a Standard Poodle.

The Miniature Poodle is 15 inches or under at the highest point of the shoulders, with a minimum height in excess of 10 inches. Any Poodle which is over 15 inches or is 10 inches or less at the highest point of the shoulders shall be disqualified from competition as a Miniature Poodle.

The Toy Poodle is 10 inches or under at the highest point of the shoulders. Any Poodle which is more than 10 inches at the highest point of the shoulders shall be disqualified from competition as a Toy Poodle.

Your toy sounds like he may be growing into a miniature if he is already 9 inches at the shoulder and 5lbs. Are you sure you didn't measure him from the top of his head?


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I got a better measurement today. It is hard because he never wants to hold still. He is 8.5 at the highest part of his shoulder. He is very thin.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Is there anyway of knowing how tall the sire & dam were. At 16 wks my pup was 9.5" & 6.4lbs. At 13 months she is 9.1lbs & almost 12" tall. Her Dam is 10.5" tall, 10lbs & Sire 12" tall, 14lbs. So, my dog is about the sires height & dams weight. I think she might fill out to 10lbs.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I could contact the breeder to find out but it is in a bad area around here so I would rather not. 

My church was holding an auction and every year the local pet store donates a puppy. I was asked to watch the puppy for the few days up to the auction and then walk the puppy around the auction to tell people about him. I agreed. At the time the pet store told the people in charge of the auction that it would be a white chihuahua. Last minute we found out that a worker didn't get the memo and sold the chihuahua. I had a poodle years ago and have wanted one since. So naturally, after 2 days of watching him I fell in love. I couldn't walk him around the auction because I was so upset about having to get rid of him. In the end, I won him (nobody wanted him, people only bid because they wanted the price to go up.) I do not support puppy mills, so the prospect of him likely being from one saddened me, but I already fell in love. When I opened the packet of paper that came with him I was happy to see that he isn't from a mill. He doesn't have the greatest breeder either, but I love him anyway. Money shouldn't be a factor, but it is and I do have to say that I got a good deal! I paid $300 for him, which included a bowl, canned food (which I would never buy but will use for a treat for my dogs anyway) and he is UTD on vaccines. 

Mostly I am just concerned about his size due to the fact that I have 3 large dogs (46, 78, 130 lbs) and I worry that they may step on him. So far they do good with him.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Shame on the Church for holding an auction on a live animal but Shame on any organization auctioning off a live animal to raise money.

Anyway, I think that if you have the paperwork with pedigree to post it on Poodle Pedigree. My OT is on there. I have been doing her pedigree research & it is hard to track down dogs etc.. but has been fun. You could always contact the person who sold the pup to the petstore but not sure if they would have the info you are looking for. Maybe they have a webpage that could help you?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds to me as if he is heading for slightly oversize toy/small miniature size, which I think is a very good one for a pet! Small enough to be a lap dog and easily portable when necessary, big enough to cope with most of the stuff life throws at him.

I agree with 3dogs that auctioning live animals is an absolute no-no - is there anyone you can talk to at your church to discourage the practice in future? It has ended well for both you and the pup this time, but no ethical organisation should want to help puppy mills and pet shops to whitewash their image, and the fate of the puppy if it fell into uncaring hands does not bear thinking about.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> I could contact the breeder to find out but it is in a bad area around here so I would rather not.
> 
> My church was holding an auction and every year the local pet store donates a puppy. I was asked to watch the puppy for the few days up to the auction and then walk the puppy around the auction to tell people about him. I agreed. At the time the pet store told the people in charge of the auction that it would be a white chihuahua. Last minute we found out that a worker didn't get the memo and sold the chihuahua. I had a poodle years ago and have wanted one since. So naturally, after 2 days of watching him I fell in love. I couldn't walk him around the auction because I was so upset about having to get rid of him. In the end, I won him (nobody wanted him, people only bid because they wanted the price to go up.) I do not support puppy mills, so the prospect of him likely being from one saddened me, but I already fell in love. When I opened the packet of paper that came with him I was happy to see that he isn't from a mill. He doesn't have the greatest breeder either, but I love him anyway. Money shouldn't be a factor, but it is and I do have to say that I got a good deal! I paid $300 for him, which included a bowl, canned food (which I would never buy but will use for a treat for my dogs anyway) and he is UTD on vaccines.
> 
> Mostly I am just concerned about his size due to the fact that I have 3 large dogs (46, 78, 130 lbs) and I worry that they may step on him. So far they do good with him.


Since you already have him and the other dogs seem fine around him, I wouldn't worry what size he is. Just be glad his is healthy, happy and thriving.


----------

